# The Many WIPs of KaosHerald and Their Progression



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

There are many little projects that I have waiting around, as I am sure is true with all of us. This log is a collection of the progress in these projects. None of these are for any armies that I play, but just pieces that are going to sit and look pretty in my display case  Thoughts, comments, and critisism are all welcome!

This is myself as an Inquisitor and my retinue. My friend made this for me as a birthday gift a couple years back. I used to wear a bandana all the time back then and that is why the =][= has that particular Cadian head.


The new resin Huron Blackheart. I have many times considered doing a Red Coirsar army, but have never actually done so. With this guy painted though, at least I will be ready for when I actually do.


The 25th Anniversery Harry, the Hammer model. This is a huge chunk of metal that I am definitely not looking forward to pinning >.< But he will a fine center piece for the case!


Found ol' Cypher, the Fallen Angel at a little hobby shop in town. He has a very mysterious story and character about him. Can't wait to paint him up.


The Mouth of Sauron. Terrible by himself in game but pretty good in Battlehosts. Besides that he is an awesome looking model and one of my favorite characters form Lord of the Rings.


Some cool little objectives from the Battle for Macragge set.


My Carnival of Chaos warband for Mordheim. I still need to finish pinning weapons to them, but I was able to find a sheet of some really cool cobblestone texture for the bases. Looking forward to doing some slime running inbetween the cracks >:3 


A squad of Word Bearers. Need to finish painting these up and doing all the detail work etc. I have been really happy with how there robes have been coming out.


The resin Skulltaker and the pack of skulls that he is going to be standing upon, behind him.


The Shadowseer in resin. I got this to paint up for my girlfriend. She liked all the bright pretty colors etc. On the base you can see that I have started to wittle some wraithbone out of the resin sprue that the model came in.



I also have more single models here and there that I want to paint up (Tomb King, Tyrant Guard, Spinetail, to name a few) I also have my Space Hulk set that needs painting and I am going to built and paint a squad of Possessed CSM inspired by the 'Gal Vorbak' in "The Horus Heresy: The First Heretic"


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

heh, seems like youve got your hands full! 

looking forward to seeing these guys in colour


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice pose on the sm captain


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, I've painted a couple of these guys, Harry (twice) and Skulltaker. You got any ideas for colours for Harry. 

My sites gallery has images in there of these guys as well as others.

Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Finally got restocked on supplies and I am now back in the swing of things!

I have started working on a cool little diorama that is based on a scene from one of the Horus Heresy books. I won't spoil too much but I'll show you what it is looking like so far.



A fallen Raven Guard. Still have to green stuff him some feet and then he is ready for primer and paint. I wonder who his killer was, and what great battle he was in? Hmmmm >:3

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful group of models there mate! Can't wait to see them all painted up.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Considering this was my first time ever sculpting anything, I think I did pretty good ^w^


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

It begins~ DD


----------

